# A Rosie Review ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is my review of Itz Dirty's call :

Let me start by giving a quick first impression. It is a real nice piece of Honduran Rosewood, not overly figured so as to make one not want to cart it around the countryside, but enough to keep your eye on it. The finish is a hand rubbed teak oil over a very smooth exterior. The body of the call is very solid, the walls are thick, some scumbag could steal it and drop it on the ground and step on it and it wouldn't crack. I guarantee it will hold up to field use. The tone board insert, made of white delrin? Is 5/8" in diameter and solidly inserted in the call body. I don't know how it is fastened in, but it is solid. The air channel is quite wide and deep. The reed is fittingly wide to match the air channel and measures at .010 thick.

As for sound quality and ease of use, I'd have to rate it right up there amongst my favorites. When I received the call in the mail I didn't know what to expect from it, so I immediately started to put it through it's paces. I was very impressed with both the range and quality of sound that it emitted. I blew howls and KI-YI's, raspy jackrabbit distress, cotton tail distress, I even threw in a little bird distress(very little, I "inhale sharply" at bird distress, all with little effort. The volume and pitch were very controllable as well. This call was very easy to use, I could blow long howls and do a solid minute of distress without feeling as though I'd climbed a mountain. I had absolutely no freezing of the reed, I put a little extra saliva along the edges of the tone board trying to freeze it and it did not stick once. The shape of the exterior gave me a solid grip while working the pressure to vary the intensity. As for volume I should let my neighbors give their 2 cents. One came over to see if my dogs were OK. On a side note, the dog in my avatar (Grey) howled right along with me I always get the cocked head look from him with distress but he has never howled that long wolf like howl before. I had to put the call on a shelf as he was sure there was a dog in that call. Needless to say I give it a , definitely irritate the neighbors on volume.

I wouldn't change a thing on this call, however I would be interested to judge the tone with the interior opened up (belled out) giving it thinner sidewalls. (That was not a hint&#8230;wink wink )

Overall I must say I am sold on this call. It's very apparent that Rick has done his homework on both the design and making of this call. It has a place on my lanyard.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks great, excellent write up Don. Sounds like Rick has done a good job. My brothers lab howls at the bloody church bells, frightened the crap out of me the first night I heard her do it while minding my own business in the garden! Bloody dog.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great write up Don, thank you. Now I'm REALLY looking forward to getting one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don

Thanks so much for the kind words and the review. I work hard on these calls and appreciate you taking the time to give this one an honest and very thorough testing. I very much enjoy making calls. To hear that you liked it pleases me more than you know. I put everything I have into the things that I do. Even though you liked this one I know there is always room for improvement and will continue to strive to make my calls better.

Mike I am starting on your call today! I am as excited to make it for you as you are to get it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh one more or two more or just more things.

Yes the toneboad is 5/8" delrin. They are secured to the call with Gorilla glue. You can not see it, but when I make the toneboard I make a small channel to increase the surface area for a better hold. Making the walls a little thinner does change the sound. It usually makes the pitch a little higher. It can add or lose volume too. The density of the wood changes sound also. Different woods will sound different, You can play with the thickness of the walls to help get the sound you are after. Along with reed gauge, reed width, reed length, air channel width and depth and length. And a few other details that can add pitch or rasp. Sorry I have a tendency to carry on.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep going on Rick, I learn something everytime you type about calls.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great write-up YD, the picture was the icing on the review.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like you got a winner Don!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Great write up Don! I really like the warm oil finish there, great looking call!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys...perhaps i missed my calling...so to speak...lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great write up Don ! The call looks great Rick and sounds like a real winner.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good review on the call Don, and Rick sounds like your getting it down pretty good and sounds like you figured out the throat thing, am I right? Keep up the good work, it looks great also!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. You guys make it worth the effort. I am shooting at having a couple calls done by weeks end. I will post them when they are ready.

Ed I have not gotten there yet. Honestly I stopped working on that call for now. I started looking at other materials for reeds for that call last time I worked on it. This time of the year work really picks up for me so my spare time is going to making calls that people want. In a few weeks work will die down and I can get back to working on that design again. The concept will stay the same but I am going to start over on materials.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks everyone. You guys make it worth the effort. I am shooting at having a couple calls done by weeks end. I will post them when they are ready.
> 
> Ed I have not gotten there yet. Honestly I stopped working on that call for now. I started looking at other materials for reeds for that call last time I worked on it. This time of the year work really picks up for me so my spare time is going to making calls that people want. In a few weeks work will die down and I can get back to working on that design again. The concept will stay the same but I am going to start over on materials.


---------------------------------------------------------
OK, you have my interest now, so put me on your list for one of your calls. For rugged, all around calls, you won't find any reed material that is better than Polyester film (Mylar). I use .014 Mylar in most of my calls, but I sure could use a small call with .010 Mylar reed. Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rich the call Ed was referring to is a design I told him about a few weeks ago. It is not an open reed style call. I am not 100% certain the idea will work. The basic theory is base on anatomy. I don't really know how else to describe it. Development is not going so well and I have gotten pretty busy so I put it aside for now.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Rich the call Ed was referring to is a design I told him about a few weeks ago. It is not an open reed style call. I am not 100% certain the idea will work. The basic theory is base on anatomy. I don't really know how else to describe it. Development is not going so well and I have gotten pretty busy so I put it aside for now.


------------------------------
Wooops, My Bad. Sorry


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No worries mate. I just figured I would share because my post was so vague.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Here is my review of Itz Dirty's call :
> 
> Let me start by giving a quick first impression. It is a real nice piece of Honduran Rosewood, not overly figured so as to make one not want to cart it around the countryside, but enough to keep your eye on it. The finish is a hand rubbed teak oil over a very smooth exterior. The body of the call is very solid, the walls are thick, some scumbag could steal it and drop it on the ground and step on it and it wouldn't crack. I guarantee it will hold up to field use. The tone board insert, made of white delrin? Is 5/8" in diameter and solidly inserted in the call body. I don't know how it is fastened in, but it is solid. The air channel is quite wide and deep. The reed is fittingly wide to match the air channel and measures at .010 thick.
> 
> ...


 Theres your new avatar Don just crop a little! The dog that is!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's funny you say that, I was thinking of it and put it off. I've been trying to get both my dogs in a pic together that does them justice...Somebody's always wiggling !

Look at the one now and walk across the room and tell me his eyes don't follow you.


----------

